# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  Победители VI Международного конкурса хореографических постановок "IN-KU Amazing Dance 2016"

## Mazaykina

[IMG]http://*********ru/11840403.jpg[/IMG]

*VI Международный конкурс хореографических постановок 
"IN-KU Amazing Dance 2016"* * 

[IMG]http://s10.******info/4c59e84d82552fcd52addd100c4fab72.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://s7.******info/ffa86364e761721cf7f734a7809ecea6.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://s10.******info/4c59e84d82552fcd52addd100c4fab72.gif[/IMG]
ОБЪЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ЗАКРЫТЫМ!

Всех участников конкурса, зрителей и ценителей хореографического  мастерства приглашаем на церемонию оглашения результатов Конкурса и  вручения призов.*
 


*Результаты VI Международного конкурса хореографических постановок "IN-KU Amazing Dance 2016"
[IMG]http://s17.******info/cf1746e557d9edd06828231494dfa5ee.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://s17.******info/cf1746e557d9edd06828231494dfa5ee.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://s17.******info/cf1746e557d9edd06828231494dfa5ee.gif[/IMG]
*
*(представлены все итоговые баллы по каждой работе)*


*I квалификационная категория «ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ»*
 
*Номинация: Классический танец*
1). *№78. "Светлый ангел"* (Юниоры)  - *72* балла


*Номинация: Народный танец*
2). *№7. "Ластаука"*  (Дети) - *80* баллов
3). *№35. "Наш самовар"* (Дети) - *89* баллов
4). *№44. "Девичья сокруха"* (Юниоры) -  *110* баллов
5). *№45. "Казахский танец"* (Дети) - *70* баллов
6). *№46. "Перепелиха"* (Юниоры) - *109* баллов
7). *№47. "Удмуртская колыбельная"* (Юниоры) - *103* балла
8). *№48. "Вечёpoчка"* (Молодёжь-2) - *119* баллов
9). *№53. "Кадриль задорная"* (Молодёжь-2) - *71* балл
10). *№57. "Топотушки"* (Молодёжь-1) -  *114* баллов
11). *№60. "Как-то рано по утру"* (Молодёжь-1) -  *111* баллов
12). *№64. "Весёлые закрутки"* (Юниоры) - *115* баллов
13). *№65. "На скамейке"* (Дети) - *117* баллов
14). *№72. "Письма из дома"* (Молодежь-2) - *117* баллов
15). *№73. "Колокол"* (Молодежь -1) - *115* баллов
16). *№77. "Как Ивановы дочки"* (Дети) - *101* балл
17). *№82. "Подай балалайку"* (Юниоры) - *96* баллов
18). *№92. "Сударики"*(Дети) - *84* балла
19). *№96. "Казахский танец"* (Молодёжь-1) - *107* баллов
20). *№100. "Девичья плясовая"* (Дети) - *87* баллов
21). *№102. "Барыня-сударыня"* (Молодёжь-2) - *105* баллов
22). *№105. "Кашу!"* (Дети) - *108* баллов
23). *№110. "А у нас на севере"* (Дети) - *79* баллов
24). *№111. "Русская пляска"* (Юниоры) - *117* баллов
25). *№112. "Еврейская сюита"* (Молодежь -1) - *119* баллов
26). *№113. "Вдоль по улице широкой"* (Дети) - *119* баллов


*Номинация: Современный (эстрадный) танец*
27). *№6. "Хатынь"* (Дети) - *116* баллов
28). *№23. "Радуга"* (Дети) - *75* баллов
29). *№40. "Ожившие клавиши"* (Дети) - *87* баллов
30). *№51. "Наваждение"* (Молодёжь-1) - *114* баллов
31). *№58. "Цемра"* (Юниоры) - *75* баллов
32). *№59. "Чарли"* (Дети) - *51* балл
33). *№70. "Вальс фронтовых сестер"* (Молодёжь-1) - *111* баллов
34). *№79. "Подводный мир"* (Юниоры) -  *93* балла
35). *№81. "Пингвины"* (Дети) - *104* балла
36). *№90. "Je taime"* (Молодёжь-1) - *101* балл
37). *№94. "Квітка-душа"* (Дети) - *93* балла
38). *№104. "Аппарат"* (Дети) - *109* баллов
39). *№106. "Дети войны"*  (Дети) - *116* баллов
40). *№107. "Пузырьки лимонада"* (Юниоры) - *116* баллов
41). *№114. "Царевна"* (Дети) - *118* баллов
42). *№115. "На палубе"* (Дети) - *79* баллов
43). *№119. "Памяти павших"* (Юниоры) - *85* баллов
44). *№126. "Молитва"* (Юниоры) - *101* баллов
45). *№127. "Нарифон - древо жизни"* (Молодёжь-1) - *110* баллов
46). *№129. "Вальс цветов"* (Юниоры) - *77* баллов


*Номинация: Спортивный (бальный) танец*
47). *№117. "А мне бы..."* (Дети) - *113* баллов


*Номинация: Детский танец*
48). *№25. "Утащили мыши сыр"* (Дети) - *101* балл
49). *№33. "Пчёлки"* (Baby) - *65* баллов
50). *№84. "Ёлочки"* (Дети) - *61* балл
51). *№91. "Башмачки"* (Дети) - *98* баллов
52). *№109. "Тальяночка"* (Дети) - *87* баллов
53). *№128. "Радуга"* (Дети) - *72* балла


*I**I квалификационная категория «ЛЮБИТЕЛИ»* 
*Номинация: Классический танец*
54). *№16. "Вальс для ветеранов"* (Дети) - *71* балл


*Номинация: Народный танец*
55). *№1. "Матрёшки"* (Молодёжь-2) -* 50* баллов
56). *№4. "Тарантелла"* (Дети) - *84* балла
57). *№8. "Казачий пляс"* (Дети) - *55* баллов
58). *№10. "Кто в ложки играет, тот скуки не знает"* (Дети) - *119* баллов
59). *№21. "Во поле берёза стояла"* (Дети) - *89* баллов
60). *№27. "Три свечи"* (Дети) - *70* баллов
61). *№30. "Цыганочка"* (Дети) - *70* баллов
62). *№50. "Иван Купала"* (Молодёжь-2) - *111* баллов
63). *№56. "Весенний хоровод"* (Юниоры) - *54* балла
64). *№61. "Душа России"* (Дети) - *61* балл
65). *№66. "Казахский танец"* (Дети) - *74* балла
66). *№69."Ложкари"* (Дети) - *85* баллов
67). *№74. "Татарский танец"* (Дети) - *96* баллов
68). *№75. "Испанский танец"* (Дети) - *94* балла
69). *№88. "Танец скоморохов"*  (Дети) - *84* балла
70). *№99. "Самовар"* (Дети) - *57* баллов
71). *№118. "Золотая Хохлома"* (Юниоры) - *68* баллов
72). *№120. "Музыкальный сундучок"* (Дети) - *57* баллов
73). *№121. "Матушка-Россия"* (Юниоры) - *44* балла
74). *№125. "Казахский танец "Оймактар"* (Дети) - *100* баллов
75). *№131. "Казачата"* (Baby) - *97* баллов


*Номинация: Современный (эстрадный) танец*
76). *№2. "Бабочки"* (Дети) - *81* балл
77). *№9. "Закаты алые"* (Юниоры) - *96* баллов
78). *№12. "Северное сияние"* (Дети) - *49* баллов
79). *№14. "Гламур на лысой горе"* (Юниоры) - *57* баллов
80). *№15. "Черный квадрат - территория цвета"* (Молодёжь-1) - *113* баллов
81). *№20. "Танец огня"* (Дети) - *59* баллов
82). *№28. "Рояль и композитор"* (Молодёжь-1) - *96* баллов
83). *№32. "Аист на крыше"* (Дети) - *60* баллов
84). *№34. "Мы вместе"* (Дети) -* 64* балла
85). *№39. "Матрёшки"* (Юниоры) - *85* баллов
86). *№54. "Милитари"* (Юниоры) - *72* баллов
87). *№55. "Снится сон"* (Дети) - *66* баллов
88). *№68. "Индийские мотивы"* (Дети) - *84* балла
89). *№101. "Зимушка"* (Дети) - *91* балл
90). *№122. "Охотники за привидениями"* (Дети) - *98* баллов
91). *№123. "Память"* (Дети) - *51* балл
92). *№130. "Цыганка"* (Дети) - *71* балл
93). *№132. "Увезу тебя я в тундру"* (Дети) - *96* баллов
132). *№133. "Бабочки"* (Дети)* -85* баллов


*Номинация: Детский танец*
94). *№3. "Ноктюрн Шопена"* (Дети) -* 66* баллов
95). *№5. "Весенняя мелодия"* (Дети) - *64* баллов
96). *№11. "Спички детям не игрушка"* (Дети) - *79* баллов
97). *№13. "Бумажный самолетик"* (Дети) - *54* балла
98). *№17. "Буратино"* (Дети) - *63* балла
99). *№18. "Пляска скоморохов"* (Дети) - *82* балла
100). *№19. "Колыбельная для куклы"* (Дети) - *117* баллов
101). *№22. "Летели лебеди"* (Дети) - *72* балла
102). *№24. "Птицы белые"* (Дети) - *86* баллов
103). *№26. "Стирка"* (Baby) - *57* баллов
104). *№29. "Чудо-гжель"* (Baby) - *69* баллов
105). *№31. "Рождается новый день"* (Дети) -* 83* балла
106). *№37. "Далеко..."* (Дети) - *106* баллов
107). *№38. "Медведь и пчелы"* (Дети) - *73* балла
108). *№41. "Как люблю тебя я, мама"* (Дети) - *79* баллов
109). *№42. "Прощальный вальс"* (Дети) - *35* баллов
110). *№43. "Помирились"* (Baby) - *75* баллов
111). *№49. "Весёлые цыплята"* (Дети) - *83* балла
112). *№52. "Город детства"* (Дети) - *70* баллов
113). *№62. "Бременские музыканты"* (Дети) - *105* баллов
114). *№63. "Танец лягушат"* (Дети) - *89* баллов
115). *№67. "Дары осени"* (Дети) - *114* баллов
116). *№71. "Голуби мира"* (Дети) - *75* баллов
117). *№76. "Весёлый попугай"* (Дети) - *75* баллов
118). *№80. "Улыбка"* (Дети) - *81* балл
119). *№83. "Веселая карусель"* (Дети) - *99* баллов
120). *№85. "Весёлые мотыльки"* (Дети) - *46* баллов
121). *№86. "Цирк"* (Дети) - *92* балла
122). *№87. "Куклы"* (Дети) - *12* баллов
123). *№93. "Танец огня"* (Дети) - *89* баллов
124). *№95. "Восточный танец"* (Дети) - *64* балла
125). *№97. "Танец Кукол"* (Baby) - *119* баллов
126). *№98. "Чашечки"* (Дети) - *77* баллов
127). *№103. "Весёлая гусеница"* (Дети) - *89* баллов
128). *№108. "Матрешечки"* (Дети) - *97* баллов
129). *№116. "Шарики воздушные"* (Дети) - *88* баллов
130). *№124. "О, моя Россия"* (Дети) - *54* балла


*III специальная квалификационная категория «ОГРАНИЧЕННЫЕ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ - БЕЗГРАНИЧНЫЕ СПОСОБНОСТИ»* 
Ограниченные возможности участника (*педагог - профессионал*)*Номинация: Народный танец*
131). *№36. "Кадриль"* (Юниоры) - *101* балл

*Номинация: Современный (эстрадный) танец*
132). *№89. "Танго"* (Юниоры) - *103* балла
 [IMG]http://s4.******info/92929cc364004948313f7d3b76cef300.gif[/IMG]*1 место: 116 - 120 баллов
2 место: 110 - 115 баллов
3 место: 105 - 109 баллов*

*I квалификационная категория «ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ»* 

*Номинация: Классический танец*
*Места не присуждаются*

*Номинация: Народный танец*
*"Baby" (2-5 лет)**Места не присуждаются*

*"Дети" (6-10 лет)*

*I МЕСТО**№113. "Вдоль по улице широкой"*119 баллов *Кауфман Татьяна Фатовна*

*№65. "На скамейке"* 117 баллов *Шишова Анастасия Александровна*

*II МЕСТО*
*не присуждается* 

*III МЕСТО**№105. "Кашу!"* 108 баллов *Сбитнева Татьяна Александровна*


*"Юниоры" (11-15 лет)* 

*I МЕСТО**№111. "Русская пляска"* 117 баллов *Пятовский Николай Алексеевич*

*II МЕСТО**№64. "Весёлые закрутки"* 115 баллов *Шишова Анастасия Александровна*

*№44. "Девичья сокруха"* 110 баллов *Кутузова Валентина Юрьевна, Круглова Наталья Николаевна*

*III МЕСТО**№46. "Перепелиха"* 109 баллов *Молчанова Светлана Анатольевна*


*"Молодежь -1" (16-25 лет)*

*I МЕСТО**№112. "Еврейская сюита"* 119 баллов *Пятовский Николай Алексеевич*

*II МЕСТО**№73. "Колокол"* 115 баллов *Мареева Ирина Георгиевна*

*№57. "Топотушки"* 114 баллов *Щенникова Жанетта Робертовна*

*№60. "Как-то рано по утру"* 111 баллов *Молчанова Светлана Анатольевна*

*III МЕСТО**№96. "Казахский танец"* 107 баллов *Бандурина Любовь Владимировна*


*"Молодежь -2" (25-40 лет)*

*I МЕСТО**№48. "Вечёpoчка"* 119 баллов *Кутузова Валентина Юрьевна, Круглова Наталья Николаевна*

*№72. "Письма из дома"* 117 баллов *Буланова О., Першина С., Косолапова Н., Попова Ж., Никулина О., Новикова М., Шашкова Н., Мальцева О., Осипова Н.*

*II МЕСТО**не присуждается*

*III МЕСТО**№102. "Барыня-сударыня"* 105 баллов *Люлькович Елена Степановна* 

*I квалификационная категория «ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЫ»* 

*Номинация: современный (эстрадный) танец*
*"Baby" (2-5 лет)**Места не присуждаются*

*"Дети" (6-10 лет)*

*I МЕСТО**№114. "Царевна"* 118 баллов *Петрова Яна Алексеевна*

*№6. "Хатынь"* 116 баллов *Берко Ирина Викторовна*

*№106. "Дети войны"* 116 баллов *Крючкова Алена Александровна*

*II МЕСТО*
*не присуждается*

*III МЕСТО**№104. "Аппарат"* 109 баллов *Сбитнева Татьяна Александровна*


*"Юниоры" (11-15 лет)*

*I МЕСТО**№107. "Пузырьки лимонада"* 116 баллов *Крючкова Алена Александровна*

*II и III МЕСТО*
*не присуждаются* 


*"Молодежь -1" (16-25 лет)*

*I МЕСТО**не присуждается*

*II МЕСТО**№51. "Наваждение"* 114 баллов *Щенникова Жанетта Робертовна*

*№70. "Вальс фронтовых сестер"* 111 баллов *Мареева Ирина Георгиевна*

*№127. "Нарифон - древо жизни"* 110 баллов *Мустафин Роман Рамилевич*

*III МЕСТО**не присуждается*


*"Молодежь -2" (25-40 лет)*
*места не присуждаются*


*Номинация: спортивный (бальный) танец*
*"Baby" (2-5 лет)**Места не присуждаются*

*"Дети" (6-10 лет)*

*I МЕСТО**не присуждается*

*II МЕСТО**№117. "А мне бы..."* 113 баллов *Петрова Яна Алексеевна*

*III МЕСТО**не присуждается*

*"Юниоры" (11-15 лет)* *места не присуждаются*

*"Молодежь -1" (16-25 лет)**места не присуждаются*

*"Молодежь -2" (25-40 лет)**места не присуждаются*


*Номинация: детский танец*
*Места не присуждаются

II квалификационная категория «ЛЮБИТЕЛИ» 

Номинация: Классический танец
Места не присуждаются

Номинация: Народный танец
"Baby" (2-5 лет)Места не присуждаются

"Дети" (6-10 лет)

I МЕСТО№10. "Кто в ложки играет, тот скуки не знает" 119 баллов Гордеева Людмила Васильевна, Трофимова Наталия Николаевна 

II и III МЕСТО
не присуждаются 

"Юниоры" (11-15 лет) Места не присуждаются

"Молодежь -1" (16-25 лет)Места не присуждаются

"Молодежь -2" (25-40 лет)

I МЕСТОне присуждается

II МЕСТО№50. "Иван Купала" 111 баллов Нестерюк Оксана Николаевна

III МЕСТОне присуждается


Современный (эстрадный) танец
"Baby" (2-5 лет)Места не присуждаются

"Дети" (6-10 лет)Места не присуждаются

"Юниоры" (11-15 лет) Места не присуждаются

"Молодежь -1" (16-25 лет)

I МЕСТОне присуждается

II МЕСТО№15. "Черный квадрат - территория цвета" 115 баллов Капитонова Галина Геннадьевна

III МЕСТОне присуждается

"Молодежь -2" (25-40 лет)
Места не присуждаются


Номинация: Детский танец
"Baby" (2-5 лет)I МЕСТО№97. "Танец Кукол" 119 баллов Желобанова Марина Вячеславовна

II и III МЕСТО
не присуждаются


"Дети" (6-10 лет)

I МЕСТО№19. "Колыбельная для куклы" 117 баллов Харламова Виктория Александровна

II МЕСТО№67. "Дары осени" 114 баллов Вильдяева Татьяна Евгеньевна

III МЕСТО №37. "Далеко..." 106 баллов Поршакова Наталья Александровна

№62. "Бременские музыканты" 105 баллов Коваленко Оксана Васильевна

"Юниоры" (11-15 лет) Места не присуждаются

"Молодежь -1" (16-25 лет)Места не присуждаются

"Молодежь -2" (25-40 лет)Места не присуждаются


III специальная квалификационная категория
 «ОГРАНИЧЕННЫЕ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ - БЕЗГРАНИЧНЫЕ СПОСОБНОСТИ»   
Места не присуждаются
*

----------

Kseniy92 (18.10.2016), Larisa1982 (19.10.2016), N.A. (19.10.2016), Victorya (18.10.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (21.10.2016), ташадобрая (18.10.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Приз зрительских симпатий

 Было сложно выявить настоящих победителей, т.к. накрутка явно прослеживалась у всех лидеров. 
После проверки (спасибо Ютуб- аналитике) победителями по РЕАЛЬНЫМ просмотрам ВНОВЬ стали
Педагог
Марина Желобанова
Республика Казахстан,
г.Павлодар, ГККП «Ясли-сад №51»

 и ее воспитанники 2 младшей группы "В" детского сада №51 "Золотая рыбка"

Танец "Кукол" на музыку Дм. Шостаковича





*

----------

Alenajazz (24.10.2016), Eva 59 (18.06.2019), Kseniy92 (18.10.2016), lenik (22.10.2016), N.A. (19.10.2016), na4a (22.10.2016), olga kh (18.10.2016), Victorya (18.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (21.10.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (22.02.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (21.10.2016), Татьяна Юрьевна (09.12.2016), ташадобрая (18.10.2016), Техподдержка (19.02.2017)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Гран При в этом году не присуждалось. Ни один коллектив не набрал 120 баллов.



**Профессиональное независимое Жюри 
VI Международного конкурса хореографических постановок "IN-KU Amazing Dance 2016"!
*
*Зайкина Марина Вениаминовна -* председатель жюри;   владелец и администратор портала;   Президент Международного Общественного Движения «Интернациональный Дом   Творчества» МОД ИН-КУ;  бизнес тренер SMM;  профессиональный музыкант с   большим опытом работы в педагогической деятельности.


*Исупова Галина* -  педагог-хореограф,  балетмейстер-постановщик, руководитель хореографического ансамбля  «Веснянка» , призёр Четвёртого Форумского конкурса хореографических  постановок "IN-KU Amazing Dance" (2013 г.), лауреат и дипломант  международных конкурсов, Украина, г.Чернигов.  


*Муха Елена* - Заслуженный работник культуры Республики Крым, педагог-хореограф с 25 летним стажем, лауреат многочисленных хореографических конкурсов, в том числе "IN-KU AMAZING DANCE"


*Безвершук Елена Лактионова*  -  . педагог-хореограф, руководитель хореографического ансамбля "Искорки" г.  Краснодар, призёр Второго Форумского конкурса хореографических  постановок "IN-KU Amazing Dance" (2011 г.) , член жюри Всероссийского  конкурса-фестиваля "Солнечные блики г.Таганрог, лауреат и дипломант  всероссийских и международных конкурсов.


*Костин Лариса* - Лауреат 2 степени Всероссийского конкурса хореографических коллективов и солистов на приз народного артиста РСФСР, профессора, кавалера ордена ООН Б.С. Санкина «Серебряные крылышки». г.Тюмень (2014 г.) Лауреат Онлайн конкурса "IN-KU AMAZING DANCE - V" "Танцевальное Созвездие 2014" .

----------

Alenajazz (24.10.2016), Kseniy92 (19.10.2016), lenik (22.10.2016), lesenok1 (21.10.2016), tanuha (04.11.2016), Ада (18.10.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (22.02.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (21.10.2016)

----------


## Ада

Спасибо всем членам жюри и организаторам такого замечательного конкурса!Поздравляю всех победителей! Всем участникам дальнейших творческих работ! А Марине Желобановой отдельное поздравление!Заслуженная награда! Удачи всем!

----------

Kseniy92 (18.10.2016)

----------


## Oletta

Поздравляю победителей! Всем творческих успехов и побед в будущем!

----------

Kseniy92 (18.10.2016)

----------


## Victorya

Хочу поблагодарить всех членов жюри за колоссальный труд, терпение и бескорыстность! Спасибо за возможность стать участниками настоящего конкурса профессионалов своего дела. 
Всех призеров с победой, и пусть она станет очередной ступенькой вверх в вашем творчестве! 
Всех, кто в этот раз остался просто участниками - дерзайте, творите, растите и удача обязательно улыбнется вам!
*Отдельно хочу поздравить Марину Желобанову, Мариночка ваша победа (я сейчас о зрительском голосовании) неоспорима, и я искренне за вас рада! Миллион поздравлений в ваш адрес! Единичная победа может быть и случайным везением, а стабильный результат как у вас - из года в год - это настоящий профессионализм! Преклоняюсь перед вашим талантом!*

----------

Alenajazz (24.10.2016), Kseniy92 (18.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (21.10.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (22.02.2017)

----------


## Kseniy92

*От всей души благодарим за поздравления и тёплые слова в наш адрес!
 Организаторов и членов жюри за высокую оценку нашего труда!
Победителей поздравляем! 
Всем желаем успехов и неиссякаемого творческого вдохновения!*

----------

Larisa1982 (19.10.2016), Ада (18.10.2016)

----------


## Vesna

Большое спасибо жюри за огромную работу! Было очень интересно познакомиться с творчеством других участников и проверить свои силы. Будем ждать новых конкурсов! Всем участникам - творческих успехов! Победителям - честь и хвала! Поздравляю!

----------

Kseniy92 (18.10.2016), lenik (22.10.2016), Victorya (18.10.2016)

----------


## N.A.

Огромное спасибо организаторам и членам многоуважаемого жюри за колоссальный самоотверженный труд по подготовке и проведению Конкурса, объективной оценке конкурсантов. Желаю проекту развития и процветания, а мы - участники - будем стараться создавать все более и более яркие, выразительные, художественно-ценные работы. Благодарю лично Валерию Вержакову, которая помогла вскочить, можно сказать, на подножку уходящего поезда и, конечно, Марину Вениаминовну, без которой такое количество творческих людей, в принципе, никогда бы не встретилось.  :Ok:

----------

Alenajazz (24.10.2016), Kseniy92 (19.10.2016), Larisa1982 (19.10.2016), lenik (22.10.2016)

----------


## lesenok1

Огромнейшее СПАСИБО организаторам, жюри конкурса,его участникам и победителям! Всем здоровья, творческих успехов и неиссякаемой энергии. :Vishenka 33:

----------

Kseniy92 (21.10.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

От всей души поздравляю победителей!!
Спасибо большое организаторам конкурса и жюри за проведение таких конкурсов, где можно поучиться, порадоваться за коллег. 
И всем нам хочу пожелать честного конкурса, без всяких накруток!!!

----------

Kseniy92 (22.10.2016), lenik (22.10.2016)

----------


## oksananesteruk

Спасибо, преогромнейшее, за возможность показать свой труд. Спасибо за оценки! И за Ваш нелегкий труд!!!

----------

Anastasia Azmiteleva (02.11.2016)

----------


## ташадобрая

Выражаем Благодарность Зайкиной Марине  Вениаминовне за организацию и проведение интересного конкурса!   За возможность познакомиться с различными танцевальными коллективами международного культурного пространства! За творческое объединение огромного количества людей!!! Спасибо ВСЕМ ЧЛЕНАМ ЖЮРИ за высокую оценку нашего труда!!! С уважением Гордеева Л.В. - Трофимова Н.Н.

----------

Alenajazz (24.10.2016), Anastasia Azmiteleva (02.11.2016), Kseniy92 (23.10.2016), lenik (22.10.2016), lesenok1 (25.10.2016), oksananesteruk (22.10.2016), tanuha (04.11.2016), ленсанна (24.10.2016), Татьяна Цыганкова (25.10.2016)

----------


## Anastasia Azmiteleva

Дипломы только участникам занявшие места?

----------


## galyunya84

Скажите пожалуйста, а можно ли получить какой - нибудь сертификат участника этого конкурса и как?

----------


## Mazaykina

*Дорогие победители!
Наконец-то готовы ваши дипломы!!!!!
Те, кому не терпится получить документ на емейл, можете скачать его или в группе вконтакте или здесь, в альбоме*

----------

oksananesteruk (10.11.2016), ташадобрая (12.11.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие победители!
Всем отправила на емейлы дипломы.
Если не получили- напишите мне, проверю.
Коваленко, почистите почту optimus19@rambler.ru, ваше письмо вернулось.

----------


## Татьяна Цыганкова

Как получить  подтверждение об участии.

----------

